# New Look. New Feel. Same Vape King



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

We have launched a brand new Vape King Site.

Things may look a little different but it is the same old us 

Please let us know what you guys think.

*There are still a few fixes which are being made so most errors will be sorted out shortly*

Also please report any bugs/errors to myself and Giz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/14)

Looks very snazzy guys!


----------



## thekeeperza (24/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff looks very good. I like.
Only issue is that the site isn't recognizing my user name and password.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/3/14)

Very nice, love the bottom pop up menu and the little Icon or list option on the right. And the way the items pick's come out of nowhere as you scroll down.


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

whats that address again ......  just kidding!!


----------



## annemarievdh (24/3/14)

It doesn't recognize mine either.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

Still a few bugs Giz is working on  thanks guys


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

It's looking good, but I miss the big Out of Stock stamps. Overall it is looking great and I love the way the front page has either the shopping cart or the gear for each item.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

I preferred the navigation of the previous one, but can still get where I want to.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

navigation is being fixed @Matthee something has gone wrong.

Ignore this post for now guys @Gizmo is still playing  I thought he was finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

looking good guys!

Clean and elegant

Maybe make the telephone number in the top left a bit bigger


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Email sent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (24/3/14)

Absolutely stunning. Neat, organized and most importantly user friendly. It feels homely and is easy to navigate. I love the new stock items and will be ordering very soon. Thanks for the mellow site and awesome vibes. Please can you also start a branch in cape Town?


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Please can you also start a branch in cape Town?


I for one think that is of utmost importance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/14)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I was a bit nervous what you guys thought  Glad you guys all seem to like the new look, was quite a bit of work but its 80% done now.

Please be sure to also see our new information pages:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/about-vape-king.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/contact-us.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/our-vape-lounge.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/returns-policy.html

Any errors please let me know asap.

As for cape town, who wants to be a vape king Representative there would be just great  So let me know


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/about-vape-king.html



I love the About us page... really nice and personal... just what web sites should have... the real people behind the scenes! It makes the web site human and trustworthy!

And the first chick in the picture really wants me!

And now I'm hoping she was from a stock library and not someone from the close family!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

OK finished looking at the other pages... really nice Giz! You have done this before!


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/14)

I have done what before?


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Yip, working great now. Not mad about the "Sub-Ohm Capable" claim for the VTR, but that's probably a general forum discussion rather.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

@Gizmo I love the new look; refreshing clean and zero clutter


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/14)

Thanks Johan


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have done what before?



Done a web page or two...


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

I like the new design. I would just prefer to see little banner or label on a product icon indicating "out of stock" when applicable without having to click on it. This is so that I can quickly browse to see if what I want is available yet. I also like the "*Availability: 2 units in stock!*"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Working on that banner overlay for out of stock @Reinvanhardt!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Not sure if this is what I should be seeing? Menu looks wonky and perhaps some header text missing?


----------



## Smokyg (26/3/14)

So far so good dudes! Looking awesome!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 2487
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is what I should be seeing? Menu looks wonky and perhaps some header text missing?



I also use Chrome and that is not what I see.


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

On Firefox everything looks cool - no problem at my side.


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I also use Chrome and that is not what I see.



Strange? Just opened in IE and same thing


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Try pressing control + r

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Try pressing control + r
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nope - no change


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Fine from my side with Chrome and IE.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Your PC doesnt like us @vaalboy fine on my pc too :/


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

I'm on Chrome and it's fine... I just can't get to TopQ Juices...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

there for me Rob :/


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Maybe I need to change my chrome theme to pink

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> there for me Rob :/
> 
> View attachment 2490


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! What a Goose! I'm used to seeing them separately! I click on the two links and all I saw was 5 Pawns and didn't scroll down... 

Forgive me... I'm old...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Maybe I need to change my chrome theme to pink



Your whole PC theme needs to change to pink in order for it to work  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/3/14)

Hey @Gizmo , i havnt checked today yet but yesterday the reward points showed 0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (27/3/14)

With an ipad i cant open it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Smokyg said:


> Hey @Gizmo , i havnt checked today yet but yesterday the reward points showed 0



Will add your points alex. Some of them were lost in the transfer


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Nope - no change



Must our our work proxy as when on my home WIFI it displays perfectly.


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

@Gizmo Hey dude, @Stroodlepuff was kind enough to add my points from the old site, but the points for my last order is still not showing, i need to use them with the order i want to place now, please can you add them for me before you are out of stock?


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will add your points alex. Some of them were lost in the transfer


Thanks, ill buy Giz one and yourself 3 drinks for being suck a pain in the back side!


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Done


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Done


Shot thanks dude!


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

My points before the new look also disappeared

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

PM me your name I will add them


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Yip, my 10 000 points also disappeared!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## andro (23/4/14)

How does the point system work?


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yip, my 10 000 points also disappeared!


----------



## andro (24/4/14)

andro said:


> How does the point system work?


I was looking at the mobile website. Now all work . Forget the question


----------

